# Livery yards with school in Brighton/sussex?!



## ilovelotsofstuff (3 February 2013)

Hi, 
I was just wondering if anyone could recommend any good livery yards preferably in the Brighton/Rottingdean area, however I would consider further around sussex if it was possible to get public transport there!

I'm looking for a DIY yard as I am just about to get a new horse and can not afford to keep it where I loaned one (rottingdean riding stables in chailey avenue) as the livery was very expensive. 

Thank you


----------



## Dunlin (3 February 2013)

It's a bit of a trek but I can recommend Albourne Equestrian Centre. Great facilities and lovely hacking.

http://www.albourneequestriancentre.co.uk/liveries.html

It's a shame that Brendon (Pyecombe) stopped doing liveries as I was there many years ago and it was superb.

I'm afraid I've been out of that area for 6 years now so I'm a bit out of touch with anything new that's popped up!


----------



## ilovelotsofstuff (5 February 2013)

I didn't realise albourne did livery, I will have a look, thank you


----------



## tiga71 (5 February 2013)

There is a DIY yard opposite the BP garage at Pyecombe, Pangdean I think. YOu  turn off right as you come off the A23 from Brighton, when the garage is on your left.

Great hacking from there and it has a school. No idea what it is called though. But there is a bus stop near the garage so you could definitely get there on public transport.


----------

